

Steve Jobs or Bill Gates: Who Will Be Remembered 50 Years from Now? - maxko87
http://techland.time.com/2012/07/02/steve-jobs-or-bill-gates-who-will-be-remembered-50-years-from-now/

======
david927
Trick question. Answer: neither

